# mi gozo en un pozo



## betulina

Hola, gent,

Ahir em van preguntar com es diu "mi gozo en un pozo" en català. Ho vaig buscar al diccionari, a tots els que se'm van acudir, perquè no em sortia res, i em vaig trobar que és "tenir (o ser) un goig sense alegria", conjugat amb les persones que toquin: 

-_He tingut un goig sense alegria
-Ha estat un goig sense alegria

_Bé, la meva pregunta suposo que és bastant òbvia, perquè no ho havia sentit mai... Algú de vosaltres ho diu? O algú sap d'alguna altra frase equivalent (i que no sigui "el meu goig en un pou" )? 

Gràcies!!


----------



## Laia

Hola betulina,

No les he utilizat mai, i em fa l'efecte que tampoc les havia sentit. 

En el meu diccionari de frases fetes, per "mi gozo en un pozo" només surten les opcions que tu esmentes. No sabria dir-te un sinònim, avui no estic especialment inspirada... si se m'acut res, ja ho posaré.

Que vagi bé,
Laia


----------



## Mei

Ep canalla,

Ni ho dic, ni crec haver-ho sentit, ves que et dic!  (Però preguntaré a veure que em diuen)

Mei


----------



## betulina

Ok, gràcies, noies 

Seguirem investigant...


----------



## Domtom

-
Hola a tots,

com es diu en català _Mi gozo en un pozo_?

Gràcies


----------



## Pack'O

Si se pretende evitar barbarismos (ver "thread" correspondiente), deberíais usar "Mon goig dins un pou", ¿no?


----------



## betulina

Hola!

Vam intentar esbrinar-ho en aquest thread però no vam arribar a cap conclusió.  Només la traducció que diuen els diccionaris.


Hola, Pack'O: sí, això seria la traducció literal, però una frase feta no acostuma a ser una traducció literal d'un idioma a un altre.

Sento no poder ajudar-hi més.

Salut!


----------



## panjabigator

Què significa en anglès?


----------



## betulina

Hola, Panja!

El meu diccionari dóna la traducció "it's gone down the drain!" 

En tot cas, s'acostuma a dir quan tenies moltes expectatives en una cosa però ha passat alguna cosa que te les ha aixafat.


----------



## samarkanda

Què us sembla "quedar-se amb un pam de nas"?
Segurament no quadra en totes les situacions, però en general ve a dir el mateix...


----------



## betulina

Tens raó, Samarkanda, en algunes ocasions sí que hi pot anar bé.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Voto per "quedar-se amb un pam de nas"... Pensant-ho, pensant-ho, he arribat a la conclusió que no hi ha res més aproximat.


----------



## Domtom

-
Gràcies a tots. La última solució pot servir-me.

Volia posar "mi gozo en un pozo" en un post, dins un altre fòrum, que redactava en català, i per això em calia la traducció. Però ara que hi penso, crec que del que em sonava, era d'haver-ho vist a _La Celestina,_ suposadament de Fernando de Rojas_._ Una idea podria ser agafar-ne un exemplar en castellà i una traducció al català, si n'hi ha, i comparar allà on diu "mi gozo en un pozo".

Salutacions
-


----------



## Samaruc

En un diccionari (el Gregal) he trobat que ho tradueix com a "ser (o tenir) un goig sense alegria". No m'acaba de convèncer, la veritat.

L'alternativa del pam de nassos s'hi ajusta bastant, però em sembla que té un registre distint, molt més col·loquial, que el "mi gozo en un pozo" del castellà i, segons l'ús i el context, no les trobe equivalents.

Em ve pel cap alguna expressió que juga amb "vespres de no-res" o "vespra sense festa" o alguna cosa semblant, però no acabe de recordar-la...

Au!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Hola a tothom!

Se m'acaba d'acudir una altra expressió que, tot i que no sigui l'equivalent exacte, em fa tot l'efecte que està en la línia... "xafar la guitarra". Què me'n dieu? Per cert, Samaruc, aquesta la feu servir al País Valencià?

Una abraçada des del Poble Sec.


----------



## Samaruc

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> ... "xafar la guitarra". Què me'n dieu? Per cert, Samaruc, aquesta la feu servir al País Valencià?



Hola Traductora,

Sí, sí que es diu. És una bona alternativa, però no et sembla que dóna la impressió que és algú qui ens trenca les esperances? L'expressió en castellà em sona més neutral, t'endús la decepció sense que hi haja necessàriament intervenció voluntària per part de ningú...

Com veieu "anar-se'n (les esperances) en orris"?

Salut!


----------



## megane_wang

Hola --

Doncs no està malament!

Mi gozo en un pozo -> *Se n'ha anat tot en orris.*

En un context un pèl més col.loquial, també serviria *"Se n'ha anat tot a can Taps" *o *"se n'ha anat tot a pastar fang"*, però per mí, aquestes dues darreres ténen un puntet de "ràbia" que no té "Mi gozo en un pozo", que és més aviat fatalista.

Fins aviat!


----------



## Domtom

-
Proposo, ja que soc jo qui ha obert el fil, un context, d’aquesta manera, delimitarem el camp semàntic i serà més fácil.
 
Hi ha unes persones que volen gaudir de la nuesa, lliurement. Passent molts d’anys de lluita per tal que el seu dret sigui reconegut: el dret a no haver d’anar forçosament a allò que ells consideren guetos (platges nudistes...) per poder gaudir de la nuesa, sino de poder-ne gaudir arreu. El govern, finalment, els reconeix aquest dret mitjançant una llei. Però, al cap d’un mes, hi ha eleccions generals i hi guanya la opossició. Aquesta governa amb majoria i deroga la llei de la llibertat de la nuesa arreu i tot torna a ser com abans: només és permès a les platges nudistes. Aleshores, aquelles persones exclamen: “¡Mi gozo en un pozo!” Com volent dir que, desprès de tants d’anys de lluita, i quan tot semblava estar aconseguit, tot es perd de cop i volta.
 
Es podria dir:
 
“Vaja!, ja ens han aixafat la guitarra.”
“Ens hem quedat amb un pam de nas.”
“Se n’ha anat tot en orris.”
 
Vaja, que em semblen bé moltes de les que heu proposat, especialment la tercera de les que he citat.
 
Gràcies a tots.


----------



## DeBarcelona

Depèn del cas, "ara sí que l'hem feta (bona)".


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Aquests darrers vespres estic una mica dispersa i em dedico a passejar per posts antics, que sempre se n'aprèn alguna cosa. 

Jo sempre he pensat que un bon equivalent per a "mi gozo en un pozo" és "xafar la guitarra". És a dir, "m'han xafat la guitarra!" / "m'has xafat la guitarra!".

Us sona? Què en penseu?


----------



## Göthe

No ho havia escoltat mai!!

Adéu


----------



## Dixie!

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Aquests darrers vespres estic una mica dispersa i em dedico a passejar per posts antics, que sempre se n'aprèn alguna cosa.
> 
> Jo sempre he pensat que un bon equivalent per a "mi gozo en un pozo" és "xafar la guitarra". És a dir, "m'han xafat la guitarra!" / "m'has xafat la guitarra!".
> 
> Us sona? Què en penseu?



Totalment d'acord, TPS!!


----------



## betulina

Hola!

Sí, pot ser un bon equivalent, almenys té el mateix significat. Només pensava que (vaja, pot molt ben ser només cosa meva personal) "xafar la guitarra" sovint em surt amb un punt "d'emprenyamenta" , mentre que "mi gozo en un pozo" em sona únicament a decepció.

En la mateixa línia també se m'acut "aigualir la festa".


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

betulina said:


> Hola!
> 
> Sí, pot ser un bon equivalent, almenys té el mateix significat. Només pensava que (vaja, pot molt ben ser només cosa meva personal) "xafar la guitarra" sovint em surt amb un punt "d'emprenyamenta" , mentre que "mi gozo en un pozo" em sona únicament a decepció.
> 
> En la mateixa línia també se m'acut "aigualir la festa".


 
Sí, això seria allò que hi ha en castellà de "aguafiestas". Pel que fa a l'emprenyamenta que tu dius de xafar la guitarra, suposo que és l'ús que cadascú en fa; jo, de veritat, sempre l'he feta servir com el "gozo en un pozo" castellà.

Petons en un meravellós dia assolellat


----------



## brau

El que vaig a dir em sona potser molt valencià, no sé si a algú li sonará, però se m'acut el verb "boixar". "Ara si que m'ha boixat!", "ja m'has boixat!". Una miqueta com "m'has fotut", però te aquest sentit de decepció després d'una il·lusió o alegria inicial. Ho havieu sentit?


----------



## Dixie!

brau said:


> El que vaig a dir em sona potser molt valencià, no sé si a algú li sonará, però se m'acut el verb "boixar". "Ara si que m'ha boixat!", "ja m'has boixat!". Una miqueta com "m'has fotut", però te aquest sentit de decepció després d'una il·lusió o alegria inicial. Ho havieu sentit?



A mi em van dir fa temps que boixar, a les Illes vol dir tenir relacions...  És a dir, també amb el sentit del verb _fotre_.


----------



## Samaruc

Dixie! said:


> A mi em van dir fa temps que boixar, a les Illes vol dir tenir relacions...  És a dir, també amb el sentit del verb _fotre_.



...i no anaven desencaminats.

Segons el DIEC:

boixar2

1 v. tr. [LC] [AGA] Tapar (un forat) amb una boixa.
2 intr. [LC] vulg.* Fer l’acte sexual.*​

Però, segons el Trobat, també s'inclou l'accepció que deia en Brau (que, pel que sembla, efectivament és un valencianisme que no sé per què no ix al DIEC...):

boixar 2

1. v. tr. Tapar (un forat) amb una boixa.
2. v. intr. [ vulg. ] Copular 2.
*3. v. tr. Deixar burlat. *​


----------



## brau

Dixie! said:


> A mi em van dir fa temps que boixar, a les Illes vol dir tenir relacions...  És a dir, també amb el sentit del verb _fotre_.


 
Jo aquesta accepció no la sabia eh, jo no he fet res! 

Deduïsc, Samaruc, que a l'horta no es coneix aquest verb?


----------



## Samaruc

brau said:


> Deduïsc, Samaruc, que a l'horta no es coneix aquest verb?



Bé, jo no m'atreviria a dir tant com que no es coneix a cap lloc de l'Horta perquè de vegades et trobes amb la sorpresa que ets només tu qui no ho sap i va i sí que s'utilitza o, només anant una generació enrere, és una paraula d'ús normal, però sí que puc dir-te que jo no el conexia.

Pensant, pensant, potser ho he sentit dir a gent de la Ribera, no ho sé... Però no és un verb que jo faça servir. Mira, a partir d'ara ho diré, sona bé i és ben nostrat.

Au!


----------

